# Designing Websites in Photoshop and merging into Dreamweaver



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a friend that is just getting into desiging of websites and he was going to use Photoshop and Dreamweaver. He had a few questions regarding the process.

1.) Could you explain a little bit of what the "slicing" does and what it is used for?

2.) Say we designed a site in Photoshop. How would we then go about editing the site if they wanted simple changes done to it? Would you have to go into photoshop and do it? Or could you simply do it in Dreamweaver?

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Help*

The slicing tool is used to create images that are saved as jpegs and then obviously using them as Banners/Buttons etc. 

As for designing a site, I am not sure what you mean. You can create a layout of the site in Photoshop and then save it and use it as a tracing image in dreamweaver. Then by simply putting layers in on each of the parts of your layout you can add images into those layers. 

I hope this helps. Please post back if you have any queries :smile:


----------



## Wurn (Apr 21, 2005)

1.) Could you explain a little bit of what the "slicing" does and what it is used for?

2.) Say we designed a site in Photoshop. How would we then go about editing the site if they wanted simple changes done to it? Would you have to go into photoshop and do it? Or could you simply do it in Dreamweaver?
.....

i design all my sites in Photoshop. I then open Image Ready and slice the website into part. Say the Menu buttons get sliced, The middel section of the site, the border gets sliced etc. I then use teh "Save optimised As" function which saves the files to a folder you specify with a html page wiht it.

The html page you then open in DW and change to hearts content. Say you wanto change the logo of the site you simply do it in photoshop, open ImageReady, select the slice you made earlier of the logo and go to "Save Optimised As" option agian. In there you select use selected only and chnage the option to save all to jpeg or gif. That will tehn ask you to resave your image you have just changed. When you open Dreamweaver and your page it will be changed.

this site www.cvb.it was done this way


----------

